# Detecter les ports usb en c/c++



## jfsgeneva (6 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je commence à utiliser des micro-contrôleurs pour lire des valeurs sur des capteurs (pour la suite on verra....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

Pour cela j'ai du me mettre au langage C (c'est laborieux, mais j'avance...).

Je cherche un moyen pour détecter directement les prises USB utilisées (/dev/tty.usbserial-xxxx), pour les sélectionner ensuite dans mon application .

Dans le Terminal, la commande "ls dev/tty.*" permet de voir les ports usb , je me demandais si il était possible d'utiliser le Terminal par une application en c/c++ et de récupérer le résultat dans la même application ?


----------



## clampin (7 Avril 2008)

bonjour,

oui dans Xcode il y a projet qui est dans la rubrique Command line utility -> Standart tool...

Voilà


----------



## jfsgeneva (7 Avril 2008)

Merci pour la piste... après 2heures de recherches sur Google et quelques essais ça marche impeccable


----------



## jfsgeneva (14 Avril 2008)

Le p'tit  bout d'code qui va avec : 


```
FILE* myPipe=NULL;
    char buffer[1000];
    myPipe = popen("ls /dev/tty.usbserial*", "r");
    if(myPipe==NULL){
        //errorstuff
    }
    while(fgets(buffer, 1000, myPipe)!=NULL){
        (void) printf("\n\nvotre usb est : \n\n%s \n", buffer);
    }    
    
    
    pclose(myPipe);
```


----------

